

Show HN: The CampusData.org guide to bringing Open Data to universities - AlexeyMK
http://campusdata.org

======
maybe
I have no idea what this about. Is it all forms of data or just school
research data? The ScottyLabs data looks like it is only campus specific data,
like the times a class is scheduled? The guide book is little ambiguous.

------
antsar
I attend (and work for) Rutgers, which is one of the data sources listed
there. Our data stream is api.rutgers.edu which offers campus bus arrival time
predictions (via NextBus), upcoming event info, dining hall menus, sports
scores, and info on recreation facilities.

------
pseudobry
I had to chuckle when I saw this. Their front page has a picture of the
Franklin S. Harris Fine Arts Center on the campus of Brigham Young University
[http://home.byu.edu/home/](http://home.byu.edu/home/)

------
stocktradr
I guess it depends on what the data is. I've got a couple ideas on what I
could use it for but that is just off of assumptions of data they use. Maybe
have some more info on the homepage when you get it?

